# Netflix The Witcher: Staffel 2 - Details zu Schauspielern und Drehbeginn bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix The Witcher: Staffel 2 - Details zu Schauspielern und Drehbeginn bekannt*

						Die The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix bekommt eine zweite Staffel - und die Dreharbeiten für die Fortsetzung sollen bald beginnen. Außerdem gibt es neue Einzelheiten zum Cast der Season: Eine weitere bekannte Schauspielerin stößt zur Darsteller-Riege hinzu.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix The Witcher: Staffel 2 - Details zu Schauspielern und Drehbeginn bekannt*


----------



## Rollora (9. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe sie märzen alle Fehler von Staffel 1 aus. Erzählstruktur, Story, Drehbuch etc. Witcher hat viel Potential, jetzt muss mans nur noch nutzen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Februar 2020)

Sind doch gute Nachrichten für die Fans die die Serie mochten. Freut mich für die Fans. Das kann die Wartezeit erträglicher machen.

Mich hat's leider null gehooked und ich hab nicht sonderlich weit geschaut. Hatte mir von einer Adaption auf Basis der Bücher und Kurzgeschichten mehr erhofft.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (10. Februar 2020)

Auch der Sturm konnte meinen Hypetrain nicht aufhalten


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie märzen alle Fehler von Staffel 1 aus. Erzählstruktur, Story, Drehbuch etc.



Weil man wegen der verschiedenen Zeitlinien ausnahmsweise mal etwas mitdenken musste? Ich fand grade das großartig, gibt doch sonst aktuell fast nur noch leichte Kost ohne wiedersehenswert.


----------

